# Real Locomotive was Brass?



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Must have been a big box they shipped it in. 










Who said they never had any real brass trains? :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

(It should be rather obvious that neither engine was actually constructed of brass; it's just paint.)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Can't fool old CV. 
Your right it is a water base gold.

This is the Burlington Northern #5632 which was painted with temporary (water-based) gold paint to help commemorate the 100th anniversary of CB&Q's suburban service.

A little sad history on this Locomotive, about half way down in the write up.
http://www.steamlocomotive.com/union/jensen.shtml
Sure looks like brass, don't it?

I was reading Americans Railroads the second generation By Don Ball at lunch and it mentioned this engine. So I had to look it up when I got home. 
Big book filled with pictures, about the transition train period from steam to diesels.

Sad someone tried to save her but failed.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

NOT Burlington Northern - Chicago, Burlington & Quincy RR.

Burlington Northern did not exist until 1970. It was a merger of such roads as the CB&Q (from which it gets the Burlington name) and the Northern Pacific and Great 
Northern railroads, plus a few others.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

cv_acr said:


> NOT Burlington Northern - Chicago, Burlington & Quincy RR.
> 
> Burlington Northern did not exist until 1970. It was a merger of such roads as the CB&Q (from which it gets the Burlington name) and the Northern Pacific and Great
> Northern railroads, plus a few others.


If that is the case then the author of the book is wrong.
He wrote " Burlington's famed Northern #5632 heads towards Kansas City Union Station on May 20 1964., to pick up the Golden Anniversary Special commemorating 50 years of train service in and out of Union Station. (Ball)

I notice that he said 50 years if you read the link I put here in there it says 100 years?

The book was put out in 1980. He must be wrong then huh?
50 years or a 100? 
Maybe they are both wrong and it was a 75 year commemorate ?:dunno:

Still.........it looks like a Brass locomotive.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

You're reading the quote wrong...

It says "Burlington's famed Northern..."

The "Northern" is the engine type, and the quote refers to "Burlington" (i.e. CB&Q - "Burlington Route") not "Burlington Nothern".


----------



## James Stoker (May 19, 2013)

Stop drinking the tap water, Ed. They are putting rat poison in it.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Heh Heh Heh!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

James Stoker said:


> Stop drinking the tap water, Ed. They are putting rat poison in it.


Chemtrails in the Contrails too! 

OK, I read the book wrong thank you CV for setting me straight. 

This This is the Burlington Northern #5632 which was painted with temporary (water-based) gold paint to help commemorate the 100th anniversary of CB&Q's suburban service. was a sentence from the link.

Both quotes about the locomotives names were copy and pastes one from the link, (they say commemorate 100 years), and one from the book the one in the book says commemorate 50 years?????? I guess one of them is wrong. :dunno:

Since the book was published in 1980 I guess the book is wrong as the original Union Depot in Kansas city opened in 1878. (At least that is the year that I found.)

Compare the 2 pictures and I think the steam locomotive looks more like brass then the diesel locomotive pictured. 
But maybe that is because the diesel is dirty.

Well, won't anyone admit that it looks like a BRASS LOCOMOTIVE? 
Did you really think I thought it was brass?


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

If you read the web site link you provided above it mentions the engine was painted gold TWICE. 

First for the 100th anniversary of passenger service around Chicago.
Second for the 50th anniversary of the Kansas City Union Terminal.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

cv_acr said:


> If you read the web site link you provided above it mentions the engine was painted gold TWICE.
> 
> First for the 100th anniversary of passenger service around Chicago.
> Second for the 50th anniversary of the Kansas City Union Terminal.



Ahhh I see, speed reading. 
Tanks.

It is a shame it was scraped.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

It does look like brass. I concur.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Sure does. Kinda pretty.


----------

